# GT #64: Memphis Grizzlies (15-47) @ Phoenix Suns (41-22) - 3/11



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Memphis Grizzlies (15-47) vs Phoenix Suns (41-22) * 


*When: Tuesday, 10EST/7PST 
TV: LOCAL OR ILLEGAL METHOD* 


*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Amare Stoudemire [C] Shaquille O'Neal *

*Grizzlies Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Mike Conley [SG] Juan Carlos Navarro [SF] Rudy Gay [PF] Hakim Warrick [C] Darko Milicic * 



* <a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=GRIZZSTATS-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/GRIZZSTATS-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=SUNS-STATS.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/SUNS-STATS.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a> *




*Suns have been placed on PROVESOMETHING*​


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

provesomething? i dont think there is much that can be proven against a team like memphis.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

atmacfan said:


> provesomething? i dont think there is much that can be proven against a team like memphis.



Consistency. Show yesterday wasn't a aberration. What a way to set the team back if it happened. Beat SA, then 2 days later, lose to Memphis. 

They also almost lost to Memphis not more than 2 weeks ago. They've lost to a team arguably worse than them in the Twolves, 2 times already this season.

And they won't earn their pictures back 'til then.


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

Dissonance19 said:


> Consistency. Show yesterday wasn't a aberration. What a way to set the team back if it happened. Beat SA, then 2 days later, lose to Memphis.
> 
> They also almost lost to Memphis not more than 2 weeks ago. They've lost to a team arguably worse than them in the Twolves, 2 times already this season.
> 
> And they won't earn their pictures back 'til then.


but still beating lowly memphis is expected and doesn't really prove anything. Beating a 2 western playoff teams in a row or winning a difficult road game is a different story.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:laugh: @ the Suns lineup


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

atmacfan said:


> but still beating lowly memphis is expected and *doesn't really prove anything.* Beating a 2 western playoff teams in a row or winning a difficult road game is a different story.


Yes, it does. Proves they can do what they did more than just one game. I explained it already. Plus, Suns have had trouble beating ANYONE as of late. I want consistency.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

This'll be a bloodbath.

LMAO at the Suns' "faces."


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Mike Miller is not injured anymore I believe, so he will start instead of Navarro. Dont underrate the grizzlies, we all know that Miller and Navarro can make some crazy damage from the outside if they get hot, and they also have Rudy Gay... I wanna see the same intensity we saw last game against the Spurs.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I dunno what to make of this game... Seems like a trap game the more and more you think about it. I could see the Suns potentially dropping this only because they could very likely choose to come out like daisies instead of like the desperate beasts they were against the Spurs. If the Suns want to prove anything, then they better blow this team out the water >_>


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

those have the best player pics ever.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Tiz said:


> those have the best player pics ever.


If Marion was still with the team, I would've put his name below and just left it blank above.

I couldn't resist.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Dissonance19 said:


> Consistency. Show yesterday wasn't a aberration. What a way to set the team back if it happened. Beat SA, then 2 days later, lose to Memphis.
> 
> They also almost lost to Memphis not more than 2 weeks ago. They've lost to a team arguably worse than them in the Twolves, 2 times already this season.


I agree with this. We need to show that we're clearly getting better. Not only do we need to win. We need to win this one convincingly. The Suns have a tendency to play to the level of their opponent. In preparation for the playoffs, we need to start playing at a high level no matter who we're playing against.

We can't underestimate the Grizzlies but I'd like to see a blowout and lots of 4th quarter playing time for the reserves. I definitely don't want us to mearly eascape with a W. And if we lose, then it means we're back to square one.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> If Marion was still with the team, I would've put his name below and just left it blank above.
> 
> I couldn't resist.


Or you could have done a nice little grave headstone image that read as such:

RIP

Shawn Marion

"Only player in NBA history to be happy to go from a .700 team to a .200 team."

Born: The Regular Season

Died: The Playoffs



P.S.- I would just like to comment that I totally owned this thread with this one post. Thank you ^_^


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> P.S.- I would just like to comment that I totally owned this thread with this one post. Thank you ^_^


I think you have to wait for other people to decide on that one. Ideas usually sound better in your head than they do when they come out. 

On that note... why stop with the starting line up? Why not trot out some pictures of our mercurial bench as well.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

I think this is a dangerous game for the Suns, it will probably be a big lead in the 1st half chopped down in the second with a 6-9 pt win in the end.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Hope not. Easy games for us - there really is not such thing as that. We have showed trouble, but that doesn't mean we can't come together. At least, I HOPE we come together much more effectively as a team and play to our individual strengths and keep a tight lid on an opponent, Memphis or not.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> On that note... why stop with the starting line up? Why not trot out some pictures of our mercurial bench as well.


The brick alone could work for Diaw or Barbosa. Although for Diaw of late the brick would seem to let him off easy.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Mike Miller is back, but Warrick is out of the starting lineup. Navarro started over him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns have certainly brought the energy. Shooting 9/13 so far. Passing is really crisp too. Shaq has 4 assists. 

Suns up 18-15 though early after an and 1 by Amare. Timeout PHX with 5:55 to play in the 1st.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare's just destroying them.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

This is the kind of first qrter I wanted to see. Hope they keep it up. 


Suns up 41-22 at the end of 1



Amare has 13 pts 6 rebs

Hill has 13 pts, 3 rebs, 2 assists


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Diaw needs to quit traveling.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

LOL. Shaq went for a loose ball, the whole Suns bench cleared just in case. He didn't jump though. Everyone was laughing afterwards.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Giricek's actually showing signs of life. He's 3-4 with 6 pts. 



Amare got 19 pts now on 8-9 shooting.


Suns are up 58-32 with 5:42 left til halftime. shooting 69% lol


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 72-41 at the half. 


Shooting has cooled off. It's 66% as a team now haha. 



Amare 21 pts (9-11) 10 rebs so far.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> LOL. Shaq went for a loose ball, the whole Suns bench cleared just in case. He didn't jump though. Everyone was laughing afterwards.


Geez. Because someone is fast, they already have this above on youtube lol. 

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jxTBIclfQ4M&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jxTBIclfQ4M&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Dissonance19 said:


> LOL. Shaq went for a loose ball, the whole Suns bench cleared just in case. He didn't jump though. Everyone was laughing afterwards.


That was awesome.

Brilliant player pics btw, wow. Just perfect. Although I don't think even Jabba could clear a bench like that.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Connection for it is gone and there doesn't seem to be anymore...but


Suns are up 98-59 with 5:39 to play in the 3rd. Back to shooting 69% too. 

Amare now has 27pts (11-14), 12 rebs, 3 assists


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

They cooled off late that qrter. Grizz went on run and Suns were struck on a 100 for what seemed like forever. 


Despite that, Suns up 109-79 at the end 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 132, Grizzlies 111*



It wasn't even close as that score indicates.


Amare 29 pts (12-17), 13 rebs, 4 assists


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Dissonance19 said:


> It wasn't even close as that score indicates.


Great! This is exactly what we needed. We have to dominate and just have fun over the lesser teams. While the Spurs game was a confidence builder, hopefully this was a chemistry builder.

Shaq going for the loose ball and the Suns bench clearing out was absolutely hilarious! :lol:


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

Good win, good performance all around, although it was the lowly grizzlies. Lets hope that the hot shotting continues because were gonna really need it on thurs against the warriors.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Glad they blew them out the water because if they hadn't then it wouldn't have really meant much. The fact that they did though indicated that they're finally starting to get the picture that they have to bring the intensity every night now with the playoffs nearing ever closer. Good win ^_^


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice DJ got to play! GO DJ yeah thats my dj, go DJ yeah thats my DJ.
How did he play for anyone watching, he do anything that stand out?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The Grizzlies minus Gasol are the worst NBA team of all-time.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Its alright rawse..in a few years when our team becomes a bunch of grandpas with a bunch of young guys our guys will feel the same.
We'll probably be dumb and trade amare then too.


----------

